# Any good reformed seminaries focused on missions / church planting amongst unreached?



## dna (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking to go to seminary for MDiv, but want to work amongst the unreached peoples. Are there any good conservative Reformed seminaries I could consider?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 6, 2011)

dna:


Usually for those pursuing missions among unreached peoples there will be additional and specialized training in addition to your seminary. This may include preparations to avoid culture shock/stress, Muslim studies, tribal studies, anthropology and linguistics, etc.

Tell me where you feel the Lord is calling, what your home church thinks and what you feel your gifting would be for the mission field (teaching in a seminary, church-planting, tribal translation, medical, humanitarian, counseling, etc) and where and to what type of unreached people you specifically feel burdened for...

Are you married and what does your spouse think?

Also, what does your home church think?

Also, a final note: If you are wanting to pursue missions, don't wait to finish seminary to begin preparing for missions. Start researching and doing mission-specific training now.


----------



## dna (Jul 6, 2011)

I am living in Taiwan at the moment. Have been between Taiwan and China for the past 10 years as a missionary (with an organization I wish not to mention)
. A MDiv will help me to be a more effective exigetical preacher. My church here is a Reformed Presbyterian Church in Taiwan (which has some ties with PCA and other reformed denominations in the USA). I have applied to MARS, PRTS, and Redeemer (because Redeemer was his alma mater). Should I send another application out to GPTS?

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Yes, I am married to a great Taiwanese woman and we have two wonderful children.


----------



## JML (Jul 6, 2011)

You could also take a look at Whitefield Theological Seminary.


----------



## steadfast7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Formal education aside, I think the three ingredients for church planting success: 1) The call; 2) Courage; 3) Perseverance.


----------



## elnwood (Jul 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, the Reformed seminaries do not have very much to offer for prospective missionaries. Most of them don't even have resident missions faculty.

RTS Jackson has a good missions program, but it's not as strong as it was. They have an M.Div. with a missions emphasis, but they no longer offer the MA in Missions and the PhD in Intercultural Studies.
RTS Jackson - Master of Divinity Department of Missions

If you are looking beyond Reformed seminaries, Columbia International University has a great M.Div. missions program. They offer a lot of Intercultural Studies classes, and Muslim Studies classes as well. Most of their faculty have extensive overseas experience. John Harvey, the associate dean, is an ordained teaching elder in the PCA. William Larkin, professor of Biblical Studies, is also ordained in the PCA.
Master of Divinity (Global Studies) | Columbia International University

I recommend against Whitefield Seminary. It's unaccredited, entirely by distance, and run by professors with multiple unaccredited doctorates.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 6, 2011)

Southeastern Baptist is big on missions. Big.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 6, 2011)

elnwood said:


> RTS Jackson has a good missions program, but it's not as strong as it was. They have an M.Div. with a missions emphasis, but they no longer offer the MA in Missions and the PhD in Intercultural Studies.
> RTS Jackson - Master of Divinity Department of Missions



RTS also gives substantial tuition assistance if you are affiliated with certain missions organizations. For example, if you are serving with the PCA's missions organization (Mission to the World), I believe you can get 2/3 _off_ the standard tuition price.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jul 6, 2011)

Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary has a missions certificate that you can obtain. They will also help find you placement after you graduate. 

RPTS: Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 6, 2011)

I have heard that Southern is a good seminary for missions emphasis. I wold love to see more seminaries take on some of the biblical, historical, and cultural aspects of missions. At Puritan I had a number of courses on global missions- the professor has his PhD from Southern. 

I would also advise against Whitefield Seminary. Not because of the professors or the degree, that I have no idea about... but because it is unaccredited it will be very difficult (impossible?) for an international student to get a visa to study in the states at an unaccredited institution. Puritan is good, but very much aimed for the established church. Reformed Presbyterian Seminary has some good missions profs- Steve Miller of the OPC being one of them. 

I don't know how helpful that is- but keep us informed. 

Nate

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




elnwood said:


> I recommend against Whitefield Seminary. It's unaccredited, entirely by distance, and run by professors with multiple unaccredited doctorates.



Interesting comment. As a side note, I just checked their website and looked at their academic "bulletin." All EXCEPT ONE of their professors that has a doctorate has received it from Whitefield. Interesting. 

Back to the discussion...


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't go to a seminary focused on Church Planting, or one with a good missions program. Go to seminary that will teach you academically how to be a good shepherd of the flock! Go to a seminary, where you will be able to go to a good church and be trained practically how to be a good shepherd of the flock, and establish yourself now if not already with a good church that will shepherd you in becoming a good shepherd of the flock.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 6, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Don't go to a seminary focused on Church Planting, or one with a good missions program. Go to seminary that will teach you academically how to be a good shepherd of the flock! Go to a seminary, where you will be able to go to a good church and be trained practically how to be a good shepherd of the flock, and establish yourself now if not already with a good church that will shepherd you in becoming a good shepherd of the flock.



You have presented a possible false dichotomy here, as if you cannot have or be both. 

Also, many missions scenarios are much different than the scenario of pastoring one church.


----------



## dna (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking Romans922. I wanna be theologically/doctrinally sound. That's why I am looking at Reformed, Confessional, Presbyterian? seminaries. I do have a lot of missions experience already (10years). I am American by the way.


----------



## JML (Jul 6, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> I would also advise against Whitefield Seminary. Not because of the professors or the degree, that I have no idea about... but because it is unaccredited it will be very difficult (impossible?) for an international student to get a visa to study in the states at an unaccredited institution.
> 
> Nate
> 
> ...



I think I misunderstood what the OP was asking. I thought he wanted to get a seminary degree while still working amongst unreached peoples, thereby going completely distance. If you are coming to the states to live on campus at a seminary then I would recommend Puritan Seminary.

I have heard that complaint about Whitefield. However, I know several men who I respect greatly who recommend it and attended there. As another side note, one of those listed in the administrative bulletin is the owner of this board.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not sure either. I just found that fact interesting. Puritan is a good school... But I am biased.


----------



## elnwood (Jul 7, 2011)

There's a group called Presbyterian Mission International that supports nationals (or those married to nationals) that are Covenant Seminary graduates.
Presbyterian Mission International - Home


----------

